# Maggs whining again!



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Is it just me or does Maggs complain more than artest (sarcasm of course). Yet again, Maggs, after the coach leaves complains to reporters. What is wrong with him? Its not like he is Jordan who is being forced to come off of the bench. He has been up and down since he has come back, mostly down of course, and the clippers have won more than not with him coming off of the bench. But still. Lets say he was doing great, clippers were loosing every single game, you still have to be a professional. You dont lowball the coach after practice, no matter if youre right or wong. 



> This is on the coach now," he said after Friday's practice — after Coach Mike Dunleavy had left the El Segundo facility. "He needs to throw me in there. All this little minutes here and there … it's just crazy





> It needs to change," he said. "I'm 100%. I'm ready to play. Simple as that."





> If I was already a starter, why this?" Maggette said Friday. "I haven't been beaten off my spot. With this team if you get hurt you're penalized. That's just not right."


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah kind a sucks but you gotta understand that maggs really worked hard on his game. it is probable that to him, being a starter in the NBA is a life long goal. then again, i expected more from maggs, ive always thought he was the "just tell me what to do" type of player and now i dont know.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Get your butt on the bench, god damn. I think Corey's used to playing and losing and wouldn't take his time cut to win. I wish Clips had pulled the trigger on the trade somewhat now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, just let it play out. :brokenhea


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not really surprising that he wants to start again. WHen you have been starting as long as he has been it can be insulting to come off of the bench.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, like i said, im not saying i disagree 100% that maggs SHOULD be starting over ross, but no matter what i dont think what he did was professional, and i think it will mess up chemistry perhaps, and cause friction, (such as him basically calling out ross saying ross hasnt outplayed him, so shouldnt be starting).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if him starting helps the team fine, start him, if not .

he should shut up 


we only need him for his layups n freethrows anyway


he should know his role and shut up


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

this is bad.... it sort of gives support to the view that some have of Maggette- that he is the type of player that gets good numbers on a bad team; sort of saying he'd rather get his stats/individual performance, than have the team win.

it's sort of understandable since maggette has been a starter for so long and worked so hard, but the W is what matters most.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh... the game WWF Know your role comes to mind.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey is NOT a role player --- where does that come from?

Corey is a starter and one of our co-captains.

I will NEVER understand those that criticize his game. Hell, just last year NO ONE wanted to play for the Clippers!!!!! Corey has given us everything he has everytime he is on the floor whether we were being laughed at or not.

To ask HIM to come off the bench behind a rookie or anyone for that matter because of him getting injured for playing so hard for us, IMO says more about the coach than the player.

Is that why Simers asked the question if "Duneavy like Corey"? 

I say Dunleavy had better tread lightly --- he was let go by both the Lakers and Portland after having success there. There must have been a reason why they did not stay with him, and I contend, based on his treatmet of Wilcox, Singleton and Maggette that he has personal issues with certain players that is ingrained and it affects his decisions re: who to play, which can ultimately cost the team.

I'm watching, apparently Simers is watching, and I wonder who else is watching how Dunleavy is playing his staff.

Oh, and forget about "for the good of the team"; that has absolutely NOTHING to do with what is happening here.

Corey did the right thing --- he obviouly got no response from Dunleavy and had no recourse. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I say no one is the bad guy. It's better Maggete say what he feels, and I'm glad he's saying it rather than just keeping it inside. When players are able to voice their opinion it's usually better.

Only thing is, i think Corey should say "I want to start, but I respect Dunleavy's decision."

If you want something, state it. At the same time dunleavy should start him, since all Maggs wants to do is start, keep him happy in Mobley's absence. It's just a line up, and the sooner Maggete can draw fouls the better.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey There Free:

It is more than Maggs wants to start. Who are the starters now?

EB
Kaman
Maggs
Cassell
Mobley

My point is ... why would Maggs SIT when Mobley returns? Who is it you want instead of that starting lineup?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Get your butt on the bench, god damn. I think Corey's used to playing and losing and wouldn't take his time cut to win. I wish Clips had pulled the trigger on the trade somewhat now.



This quote makes absolutely no sense. Do you honestly believe that starting Maggs makes us a worse team than starting Ross? Imo I think Maggs starting makes a significantly better and he all the right in the world to put down Dun because he always likes to play these stupid head games.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

the only reason why maggette is starting is becuz mobley is hurt. that is all. i agree with dun's starting line-up from last game with ross and maggs. that i agree with and it should be so for a couple more games. i dont kno wat he's going to do when mobley comes back but i wouldnt mind if maggette gets benched.

and sipclip, get off magg's nutsack already. admit he hasnt been playing well, and why he shouldn't coming off the bench


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Actually he has been playing well and played really well in 3 of the last 4. I guess you missed the games against the rockets and hornets. I have a question for you though do you think Ross and Mobley have been playing well or do you just hate Maggs and ignore how crappy Ross and Mobley have been playing?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

His shooting is clearly a bit off. Though he has been doing very well with drawing fouls and putting away the free throws. Good game for him against new orleans, the rest not so great. 
Of course, Mobley hasn't been so hot. I'd rather see maggs start over him after mobley heals.
..................FG....3P...FT...............
vs. Wizards 5-12 0-2 9-11

vs. Memphis 1-5 0-2 6-8
:eek8: 
vs. N'Orleans 9-15 3-6 4-6

vs. houston 2-6 1-5 2-2

vs. Phill. 3-9 0-2 5-6
:dead: 
vs phoenix 5-16 1-5 7-9


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

When Corey can play some defense and guard the opponent's best perimeter player, like Ross, then he should start. But we all know that isn't going to happen so Ross should start because he provides what he need, we don't need anymore scoring in the starting line-up with EB, Cassell, Kaman and Cat. I wouldn't mind the Clippers trading Maggs in the off-season and getting a swingman that does more than shoot FTs.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I wouldn't mind the Clippers trading Maggs in the off-season and getting a swingman that does more than shoot FTs.


This would be ideal, really. When the team started doing well without him, I was pretty sure his return wouldn't be the salvation people were talkin about.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

One thing about SOME Clipper fans, they specialize in critcizing their own team players and talking about trading them for the next new player for them to criticize. Short of that, they don't have a clue and are becoming more and more like some of the ...... fans.

Guess that comes from years of having no.thing else to talk about. Now they have good players, they don't know how to discuss anything positive about their own. Vocabulary limited solely to things they've repeated for years --- insert new token player for the moment and that makes them knowledgeable.

EDIT: Or, should I say the relatively "new" Clipper fans?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Seriously these guys are talking about Maggs like he's a below average player and Ross is above average. Ross is really only good at guarding smaller quick players and gets destroyed regularly by the better sg's and sf's in the league while providing nothing on offense. The Ross homerism and the Maggs hating has pretty much hit an idiotic level.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

" I wouldn't mind the Clippers trading Maggs in the off-season and getting a swingman that does more than shoot FTs"

i agree, you guys defending Maggette...eh 


and Maggette is a "team player" ???? saying he wants to start???? thatsa team player

get teh **** out of here with that **** 

our roster, if everyone was healthy, we wouldnt need maggette, anyone that can give like 10 pts

a game could fill his role,, 

he always wants to make the big shot, BUT HE SUCKS, his game is getting to the line, laying up ...

and thats pretty much it, it is not for nothing that he always throws his hands up in the air

emphatically and groans ......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Seriously these guys are talking about Maggs like he's a below average player "


if he shot the ball well at all, he could possibly be a great player

but he always seems to try to shoot , when he knows he cant make it 

and it just leads to a basket on the other end, i cant count how many times ive seen him 

shoot air balls, or his attempt to draw fouls just lead to turnovers 



and ive seen him since he first joined the clippers and his shooting seems to have gotten

progressively worse, just cuz he made a game winning shot against the Heat does not mean

****


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sipclip said:


> Seriously these guys are talking about Maggs like he's a below average player and Ross is above average. Ross is really only good at guarding smaller quick players and gets destroyed regularly by the better sg's and sf's in the league while providing nothing on offense. The Ross homerism and the Maggs hating has pretty much hit an idiotic level.


and on the other hand, ur maggette nutsack riding isnt? please justify why maggette should automatically start when u kno his game isnt back yet and he plays absolutely no defense. he needs the ball in hsi hands while ross tries to only hit the open shots and isn't important on offense


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ive never really thought much of Corey , although at times this season we could have used


his free throws n driving to the basket, since my early posts ive expressed my discontent 

with him and his inability to shoot...i am not just doing it over night....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

. duplicate


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

sip:

Save your time and basketball intellect ... these are some of those "new" Clipper fans. They will destroy the reputation of longstanding Clipper fans.

Drop it until you can dialogue with someone capable of 'point counter point' discussions.

Enjoy tonight's game.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah can't really debate with people who think that Ross has earned the starting spot over Maggs.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Exactly ... it says a lot about their basketball knowledge in general.

Have you ever heard, "you can't deal logically with illogical people"? Think about it ...

Off to listen to the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wouldn't trade maggs for anyone... stop that talk now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah "new" Clippers fans 


hahhaha


there go those Clipper fans claiming to be "true" fans and all this bull**** 

hahah 


there is no point in e-arguing


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"these are some of those "new" Clipper fans. They will destroy the reputation of longstanding Clipper fans."



hahaha , damn pulling that is soooooo **** hahhahahhah


funny how people that just started liking the Clippers are usually the ones that put up that front...

that you just did....haha

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/ElMarroAfamado/Maggette.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

sip and dynasty rider you guys can PM me if you want, ill send you those maggette clips 

so you can nut all overyourselves


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im off to listen to the game Latez!


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Make sure you find some pictures of Ross also so you wack off to them. What the heck find a Mobley one while your at it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Calm down peeps, we best be chillin' than fightin'....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Make sure you find some pictures of Ross also so you wack off to them. What the heck find a Mobley one while your at it."


awww someones e-feelings got hurt hahahaha

im not choosing them over Corey, im just saying Corey is not as great as you guys paint him


increase the e-peace!!!

im chilling Free Arsenal, 

after all the Clips are winning :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Make sure you find some pictures of Ross also so you wack off to them. What the heck find a Mobley one while your at it."


and by the way, they are videos not pictures....


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

No there not hurt I just think it's funny reading your idiotic posts.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cadarn said:


> ..................FG....3P...FT...............
> vs. Wizards 5-12 0-2 9-11
> 
> vs. Memphis 1-5 0-2 6-8
> ...


and tonight 3-9 0-0 13-13!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't make me come out and deep six someone.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I wouldn't trade maggs for anyone... stop that talk now.


same here. im just disappointed that he's complaining and i hope that this doesnt start a shaq/kobe thing, messing up the team chemistry. its frustrating hearing people that maggz seems like a below average player because he isnt.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Calm down folks, it's all opinion, we all have one and if we want to give ours we gotta respect other people's. And we're all Clippers fans, doesn't matter how long you've been one- we're glad you're here.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Look, I'm also disappointed that Maggette has started to complain again. He feels that he is back 100 percent, but if you've watch the past few games, he hasn't regain his explosiveness yet, not to mention his shot either. He should start, but only until he looks confortable on the floor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah everyone needs to chill. We all have our own opinions , just because some are different doesn't mean we should attack them for it.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Talk about trading Maggette is too reactionary. Let's see how he and the Clippers play in the remaining games.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well maggs is lucky that mobley got injured, because if not, he wouldnt be starting still. 

Im not sweating it neither. Maggs still has a few weeks to bring his defense up, lessen the bad plays, get his explosiveness and shot back. If he can do it, I cant see anyone wanting to face us in the playoffs. 

As far as maggs being traded, i dont see how he would be unless were getting like paul pierce, or another great SF back, and/or we resign vlad to a long term deal. No way is he traded if we dont resign vlad.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well maggs is lucky that mobley got injured, because if not, he wouldnt be starting still.
> 
> Im not sweating it neither. Maggs still has a few weeks to bring his defense up, lessen the bad plays, get his explosiveness and shot back. If he can do it, I cant see anyone wanting to face us in the playoffs.
> 
> As far as maggs being traded, i dont see how he would be unless were getting like paul pierce, or another great SF back, and/or we resign vlad to a long term deal. No way is he traded if we dont resign vlad.


maggs isnt going to be traded. its hard to find another 20 point scorer with the same salary on his contract. but he needs to shut the hell up and do wat dun says.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Corey is still a good player in my book...he should remember that it's not who starts a game but who finishes...by coming off the bench and adding scoring punch to our the reserves, he can totally impact the game...if he is playing better than the starter (eg Ross), coach Mike would not hesitate to use him late in the game when it mattered.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if he could only go back to how he was playing early in the season, when we were in 1st in the 

division, he would get his usual FT's , drives to the hoops, and 1's and he was knocking a 


good percentage of his shots down

we need that for the playoffs, and damn ima be more than happy to just be a part of the playoffs

but we need Corey to excel to make a push , we are in we might as well make it deep!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Yamaneko & qrichfan are bonafide Maggette-haters... both still swinging on Artest's nuts too.

Maggette is the best SF (& probably SG) on the team, plain and simple. I don't care what "match up" crap Dunleavy has on his mind, you don't sit the co-captain of the team and disrespect him like that.

Dunleavy definitely plays favorites instead of doing what's best for the team, tell me why else McCarty gets more time than Singleton? 

Dunleavy is a good GM, but he's lost it as a coach, if it wasn't for Cassell being the floor general, Dunleavy would be out of a job at this point.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

leidout said:


> Yamaneko & qrichfan are bonafide Maggette-haters... both still swinging on Artest's nuts too.
> 
> Maggette is the best SF (& probably SG) on the team, plain and simple. I don't care what "match up" crap Dunleavy has on his mind, you don't sit the co-captain of the team and disrespect him like that.
> 
> ...


Hear, Hear, Amen to EVERYTHING YOU JUST SAID. FINALLY, SOMEONE gets it.

Just like with Wilcox ... Some are saying he's playing for a contract. I say, he has freedom to do what he wanted to do for us and that Dunleavy did the same thing to him that he did to Jermaine Oneal. Haters ... just sit back and watch Wilcox make a fool out of Dunleavy (and his supporters).


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Couldn't be more true Liedout.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Yamaneko & qrichfan are bonafide Maggette-haters... both still swinging on Artest's nuts too.


I can only speak for myself, but i wouldnt call calling facts "hating" on a person. Tell me what have I said that can constitute me "hating" Maggette? Have i said we should release him? No. Have I said that I think that he definately should NOT be starting now, with or w/o mobley injured? No. Have I said we should trade maggs for crap? No. In this thread i complained about maggs "whining" again. As I said, im not even saying i DISAGREE 100% with that he should start over ross. But , i DO disagree 100% with him doing what he did in the media. Its just not professional. It messes up team unity especially with some of the things he said. If youd like to argue that what he did actually helps the team, im all ears for your reasoning. 



> Maggette is the best SF (& probably SG) on the team, plain and simple. I don't care what "match up" crap Dunleavy has on his mind, you don't sit the co-captain of the team and disrespect him like that.


Well first of all, again im not saying 100% he shouldnt start. But you have to be able to see both sides of the equation here. First, hes still getting big minutes. Second, the Clippers for the most part are winning with this lineup. Third, hes not a superstar that you have to start even if hes off his game. Fourth, he still is very streaky...3 great plays in a row, then 5 terrible ones. Dont get me wrong, hes kind of like kaman IMO...his worst is still better than most of what the team has to offer. But you have to be able to at least UNDERSTAND why dunleavvy is doing what he is doing, even though you might not agree with it. Dunleavvy wants defense, he wants team ball, etc. etc. Wilcox didnt get PT under Dun because of his lapses and lack of rotations, etc., and now maggette isnt starting until he can get back into shape and start doing more of those things too. Not to mention the incredible offensive advantage we have with maggs coming in agasint the second team.

Now again, dont put words in my mouth, im not saying that i wouldnt start maggs now, im just saying i see where dun is coming from, hes just being the same dun he always has been. 



> both still swinging on Artest's nuts too.


What do you call swinging on artest's nuts? Saying hes a great defensive player? Imagining what he would have done for us, when at the time he would have replaced Ross in the lineup, as opposed to him having an impact in Sactown even though he replaced an all star? These are very valid points, if saying them is swinging on someones nuts, then let me be the first to swing away, because to me its just stating the obvious unless you want to dispute artests DPOY award, dispute ross as actually better than Artest, or dispute Sactowns record since he got there. 



> Dunleavy definitely plays favorites instead of doing what's best for the team, tell me why else McCarty gets more time than Singleton?


Im the first to question dunleavvy's rotations in the losses. IMO, there are direct correlations to our losses and bad streaks, with some terrible substitution patterns, but lately i havent seen much to complain about to my surprise. 

Do i think the clippers should give him a 10 year extension or something? No. I really think we could be doing better than we are. Look at the Suns who dont nearly have the talent the clippers do, yet look at their record. Thats what a good coach does. Dunleavvy stresses some things i think too much. But you cant fault him for bringing maggs off of the bench with the record we have lately. maggs stil plays the same minutes he probably would anyway if he started.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

90 % of you guys are killing me with your bashing of Maggs. We are about to make the playoffs and we've had a great season. I dont know about you other guys but Ive suffered through 15 years of losing and Im so damn excited about the playoffs. Stop *****ing about Maggs and give this team some damn credit. Maggs should be the starter. He is the only perimeter player we have who is not afraid to go strong to the hoop. Maggs sacrifices his body every night so he can get to the free throw line. With Maggs in the starting lineup the team can get out and fastbreak more. DOnt get me wrong I love Q Ross but he is a role player suited to come off the bench. Get off Maggs and get ready for the Playoffs!!


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

*As good as Maggette is, the last time I checked, all WINNING teams have people who make sacrifices "for the good of the team"
As lame as that may sound, look at the Spurs, Pistons, Mavericks, etc. they all have "starting quality players" coming off the bench, and WINNING! *


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

None of those teams have a player even close to as good as Maggs coming off the bench.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Represent!


----------

